# My Cockatiel has a lump on his neck.



## Birdaram (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi! I have a 11 year old male cockatiel. He developed a large lump on the side of his neck. But otherwise was fine. I took him to the avian vet (about a two months ago) who drained a bunch of nasty brown fluid from it. But the vet didn't know what is wrong. I gave him some antibiotics twice a day for a couple weeks. He seemed a little more chipper but that may be because the lump was reduced and not in his way. The lump has gotten just about big as it was before it was drained. Today I notice that it seems to be itching my bird. At least he keeps trying to scratch it.

I don't know whether to try and have vet drain it again or what to do. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The vet is the only one who can help with this so it's best to go in. It's strange though that the vet doesn't know what it is. If there are any other avian vets in your area, you might want to try a new one to get their opinion.


----------



## Birdaram (Aug 12, 2011)

Actually the vet thought it might be a cyst or tumor but when looking at the fluid under a microscope did not see any infection. Personally I thought tumors didn't have fluid. Anyway I'm taking him again today to have it drained again and to talk further with the vet. So we'll see.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

aww good luck to you both  hope u find out whats wrong with the poor little guy!


----------



## Birdaram (Aug 12, 2011)

*Lump drained but still a mystery.*

Nope. No Abscess. Vet says there is no bacteria, etc. in the fluid removed. The only recommendation is to keep an eye on him and drain it periodically. Surgery is the only other option but not recommended due to the difficulty of area where the problem is. So we are still stumped.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah poor guy  I really hope you find out what is wrong and if not I hope he is able to cope well. I agree though maybe find another avian vet in your area or take a trip out of town probably worth a second opinion if you can afford it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww hope he gets better soon and a second opinion might be helpful


----------

